# >>> Updating Portage cache:   88%!!! Cannot resolve ...

## brlukas

Estou com o seguinte problema ao executar o "emerge --sync".

Ao atualizar a cache dá o segunte erro:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> >>> Updating Portage cache:   88%!!! Cannot resolve a virtual package name to an ebuild.
> 
> !!! This is a bug, please report it. (virtual/ghostscript-0)
> ...

 

meu arquivo

/etc/make.conf está assim:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> SYNC="rsync://rsync.las.ic.unicamp.br/gentoo-portage"
> 
> GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/gentoo ftp://ftp.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/gentoo"
> ...

 

A versão do portage é a seguinte:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.0.51.19 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-3.3.5-20050130, glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1, 2.6.11-gentoo-r11 i686)
> 
> 

 

o que pode estar errado?Last edited by brlukas on Tue Aug 01, 2006 11:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xef

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Updating Portage cache: 88%!!! Cannot resolve a virtual package name to an ebuild.
> 
> !!! This is a bug, please report it. (virtual/ghostscript-0) 

 

Parece-me que o ultimo sync do portage tem algum erro, voltar a fazer emerge --sync provavelmente é o suficiente para resolver.

Talvez seja um bug ou talvez tenhas feito sync enquanto o próprio mirror  estava a ser actualizado (não sei como os mirrors estão implementados nem se isso pode provocar um erro destes)

----------

## MetalGod

fizeste um post quase perfeito so falta saber mesmo o mais importante... a versao do portage.

emerge --info

----------

## brlukas

obrigado [metalgod] já complementei com a versão do portage.

[xef] já tentei refazer várias vesez o sync e mesmo assim o erro persiste.

se tento instalar algum programa como o kvpnc por exemplo, retorna o seguinte erro:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> !!! ARCH is not set... Are you missing the /etc/make.profile symlink?
> 
> !!! Is the symlink correct? Is your portage tree complete?
> ...

 

valeu...

----------

## MetalGod

o k diz o eselect profile ? Parece que tens algum erro no profile

----------

